# Trimming ears?



## gypsymac4721 (Aug 22, 2013)

Maestro (5m) will be getting his first groom late next week. I have a pretty good idea of what to tell the groomer about his body and legs - standard teddy bear/puppy cut at about 1-1.5" long. But I'm not sure what to tell the groomer about his ears. I definitely don't want long ears, and even the shorter ears I'm not a big fan of because they tend to get "full" at the bottom. Can the ears be trimmed shorter AND layered so they don't have that full look? Does anyone have specific instructions I can pass on, or pictures I can show?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Do you have any picture of ears you like?


----------



## NickieTwo (Jun 17, 2013)

Are you sure you want them short? Nickie's ears had to be shaved because I was a bad Hav mom and didn't know those delicate looking Hav ears should be combed. They grow back very slowly and without the long ears part of the Havanese look is missing. Here is Nick almost two months after the ear shave. It seems to be taking forever for them to grow back to normal.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Beau's groomer had a form for me to fill out the first time he was there and one question was, "Do you want the ears square or rounded?" I didn't have the slightest idea what she was asking and for some reason I chose "square." Well, he looked like the little Dutch boy after that first cut!! Never again! Ever since, I tell her to round them off -- and I tell her whether I want them longer or shorter than last time. This has worked out much better!! I like to keep his ears on the long side, all things considered.


----------



## gypsymac4721 (Aug 22, 2013)

I have this picture printed to bring in because it's the best one I can find. See how his ears aren't shaved and they aren't long &#8230; they are trimmed and layered and fit perfectly with his darling little round face.










I'm just wondering what I need to tell the groomer? Maybe this picture will be enough?


----------



## jcbpaisley (Mar 6, 2013)

Looks like those ears are clipped the same as the body

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Picture are always the best thing to bring. My groomer loves it when I bring a picture in that I want vs just trying to tell her. Of course, I have to tell her too - can't help myself


----------



## chataboutthat (Jun 6, 2013)

tippi's long ears are my favorite part of her. i think short ears on a havanese are just sadness ears. but i do think that the picture you posted, gypsy, is a cute hav. his ears aren't TOOOOOOO short


----------

